
CSS Tips - jmorin007
http://sweatte.wordpress.com/css-tips/
======
bouncingsoul
Some of these are stupid (“Never use italics,” “Use text-transform to
capitalize headers and section titles”)†, wrong (“Use list-style-type:decimal
in the style sheet instead of changing UL to OL in the HTML to number list
items”), and pretty wrong (“Use percentages instead of px for cross browser
consistency”), but there's good stuff here.

Though I’d appreciate a note about what browser bug a particular workaround is
for.

† The italics rule I'd guess is to avoid the IE6 float bug, but there better
workarounds than axing italics. The suggestion for capitalization is wrong
because text-transform:capitalize is very basic and simply capitalizes every
word, which is incorrect for titling.

------
bprater
Gezus overload. Looks like useful tips, but oh my.

Some visual examples would be helpful, too.

------
dmose
Packaging sucks but the tips are quite good.

